# FreeBSD on Dell Studio 1747



## marcinnn (Aug 10, 2010)

Hi,

I have Dell Studio 1747 laptop. I found here thread saying that FreeBSD can work with it. http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=14618&highlight=1747
I have installed stable release but I can't even boot it. It looks like boot manager is working but it's working for hours and not booting just this sign (/, |, \, -) are changing and nothing else. I wrote to author of the thread but I get no answer. When I lunch GParted from the newest Rescuecd it show that bsd partition is corrupted but there are no tools to fix it (fsck get error that it doesn't have something about this file system).
Can anyone help me?

Thanks in advance!


----------

